# Collectability of JBL GT-102 10's?



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Guy on my Local CL, has a pair for sale. 
He's only asking $30, and aside from the dent in one dust cap, they look minty.
I've got no use, or desire to own them, but maybe someone here want's them.
Turns out, he's not far from my Dad's house, so I could pick'em up, and box/ship them, for someone.
He's been listing a lot of nice vintage home and pro audio, and tube related stuff, lately, and it all looks to be well cared for.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Pics would help.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

mmmmm those were the first drivers i bought...sounded minty off my M50!!


----------

